# Rangement applis ?



## lmmm (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
j ai cherché un peu partout mais je n ai pas trouvé de réglages :
j ai pas mal d applications,et j essaye de les ranger par catégories / par pages, pour moi,mon fils et ma femme mais des qu il y a une mise a jour ou une nouvelle appli de télécharger,ben ca fout un bordel monstre et plus rien n est rangé pareil,c est pas que je sois maniac mais quand meme ...
est ce que c est normal ? est ce que quelqu un a trouvé une astuce ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juin 2010)

Hello !

La seule astuce que je vois (pour l'utiliser quelques fois) c'est de laisser les applications rangées là ou elles sont par défaut et de créer des alias des appli dans des dossiers à part.
Ca marche très bien sauf quand la mise à jour de l'application modifie son nom. Mais quand l'appli "n+1" écrase l'appli "n" pas de problème


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2010)

Comment fais tu pour créer des dossiers et des alias sur l'iPad ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juin 2010)

Oops, je suis honteux :rose:
J'ai pas vu que c'était pour l'iPad (dans le msg initial c'était pas écrit, et je ne regarde pas les intitulés des forums).

So, on oublie ce que j'ai écrit, voilà, autrement ici il fait beau


----------



## salamander (24 Juin 2010)

Une astuce toute simple, juste avant de lancer la synchro, il suffit de jeter un coup d'oeil dans l'onglet applications de iTunes et vérifier que les pages sont rangées comme il faut. Sur le mien, le rangement n'est jamais affecté, si ce n'est que lors de l'installation d'une nouvelle app, il la met où il y a de la place, il suffit alors de la déplacer, et le tour est joué.


----------

